

Apparently you can play snake on Youtube - fbea

pause the video (must not have an ad) at 0:00 and hold the left arrow key for 2 seconds and then press the up arrow key and voila! Snake! I apologize if I was slow to come to this realization.
======
nicholasreed
Thats a fun easter egg. Any idea where a scoreboard might be?

